# Tritype 538 description



## iwrite (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a 538 tritype. Can anyone explain to me what it means?
Thanks


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

It means you have no heart 

Anyway, if your tritype is 538, is means that (at least in theory):
- you think that knowledge, power and recognition are essential to survival (do you?)
- you want to be seen as competent (3 and 5), but there's a reactive component in your personality as well (8); you're probably not inclined to see the silver lining in bad situations (no positive outlook fixes)
- you're withdrawn (core 5), but able to assert yourself and more direct about achieving your goals than most 5s (3 and 8 fixes - assertive/id); also, you probably don't pay much attention to your conscience (no superego/compliant fixes)
- you have a feeling that the world is going to reject you for who you are (5 and 8 fixes), but you also want to be seen as competent and admirable (3 fix)
- you deal with your fears, anxiety and future by being knowledgeable and isolating yourself from the world (5 fix); your image is mostly about being successful and ambitious (3 fix); your reaction to violation of your boundaries is direct and often forceful (8 fix)

Also, there are some descriptions (I didn't write them, I don't know if they're accurate):


> 358 – The Solution Master Archetype
> If you are a 358, you are ambitious, knowledgeable and protective. You want to be efficient, wise and straight-forward. Tough-minded, you are good at studying a problem and finding both original and practical solutions others miss. Highly tenacious, you work tirelessly until you find solutions and prevail against adversity.
> Your life mission is to use your cleverness and astute powers of observation to serve the greater good. A true problem solver, you are happiest when you can evaluate what is needed and take action to create change.
> You can be so focused on your goals and ideas that you become an opinionated, hardnosed thinker that are in denial of your feelings. You can feel so vulnerable that you refuse to let in the importance and wisdom of your painful emotions.





> Extreme narcissism. They believe that they are better than everyone else, and that they can handle anything that comes at them. They feel as though they are capable of anything and have ambitious plans.
> five with an eight fix: least intellectual, though perhaps the most mentally
> intense. unsettled by occasional fits of temper,
> sudden outbursts. affixed to notions of power;
> ...





> 5-3-8: more ambitious, competitive and assertive than others, these Fives stand out through their leadership abilities. They are rather good at managing people and know how to employ their powers and competencies in order to obtain an effective result. Pragmatic, goal-oriented and driven, but also a tad arrogant and egotistical, they know how to influence a situation to their advantage. And yet, although they are proficient in authority positions, others can find them quite unsympathetic and self-interested, with very little interest in people who cannot be of clear use to them.
> typical subtypes: social, sexual, balanced wings
> similar tritypes: 5-8-3, 3-5-8, 8-5-3
> flavours: self-confident, pragmatic, hard-working and narcissistic




Tell me if it's accurate, maybe I'll learn something.

By the way, how did you decide on your tritype?


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I hereby bestow my stamp of approval to the post above...

And I def gotta LOL at this:


> also, you probably don't pay much attention to your conscience (no superego/compliant fixes)


----------

